# Rental contract



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

I am about to sign a rental contract. Are there any special things I should we aware of or should pay particular attention to?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> I am about to sign a rental contract. Are there any special things I should we aware of or should pay particular attention to?


Yes. Make sure maintenance is the responibility of the owner. Make sure it's not a NON-RENEWABLE contract. It will state in there that it's for one year only, just make sure that you don't have to get out after a year so the Landlord can jack up the rent for new tenants. Ask and check because the wording can be ambiguous. Make sure you have a provision in there if YOU want to break the lease. We have it in ours that our landlord gets 2 months notice plus 1 months rent if we want to leave early. We have a good relationship with our landlord and we both like this. If we get called back to Oz early, we don't have to worry about losing a year's rent or finding a tennant. The Landlord knows he couls rent this place out for a whole lot more than we're paying, so he doesn't mind.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If you are renting directly from the landlord, make sure that he actually owns the apartment. Ask for paperwork! If you are dealing with the estate agent, ensure that he actually has the owner's permission to rent out the apartment. In both cases, paperwork should be made available to you, so do not be afraid to ask for it if it is not provided!


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> If you are renting directly from the landlord, make sure that he actually owns the apartment. Ask for paperwork! If you are dealing with the estate agent, ensure that he actually has the owner's permission to rent out the apartment. In both cases, paperwork should be made available to you, so do not be afraid to ask for it if it is not provided!


When I went to see the place I insisted to the real estate agent that I want to speak to the owner directly. So the owner came to his villa in and I got to speak to him directly and did some negotiations on the spot. I thought it was in-appropriate to ask the owner if he owned the place. I even asked for the two cheques and he agreed. He has priced the property right and is not greedy and that is what is important. In the next few days he will get the place painted and make minor repairs that I had pointed to him.


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

flossie said:


> Yes. Make sure maintenance is the responibility of the owner. Make sure it's not a NON-RENEWABLE contract. It will state in there that it's for one year only, just make sure that you don't have to get out after a year so the Landlord can jack up the rent for new tenants. Ask and check because the wording can be ambiguous. Make sure you have a provision in there if YOU want to break the lease. We have it in ours that our landlord gets 2 months notice plus 1 months rent if we want to leave early. We have a good relationship with our landlord and we both like this. If we get called back to Oz early, we don't have to worry about losing a year's rent or finding a tennant. The Landlord knows he couls rent this place out for a whole lot more than we're paying, so he doesn't mind.


Great points Flossie. I will make sure they are incorporated in my contract. Is there a general template that is available for tenants use?

Also how do people manage their mails? I do not want to use my Company's P.O box. Can I rent a P.O box in Meadows/ Springs area? How much does it typically cost to rent a P.O box?


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> Great points Flossie. I will make sure they are incorporated in my contract. Is there a general template that is available for tenants use?
> 
> Also how do people manage their mails? I do not want to use my Company's P.O box. Can I rent a P.O box in Meadows/ Springs area? How much does it typically cost to rent a P.O box?


The agent will give you the standard contract. Just make sure it hasn't got "One year non-renewable" or something stamped across it or added at the beginning. (Ours did, but I left my husband to sign the lease UNSUPERVISED and he said he never saw it. Lucky for us, we developed a good relationship with our Landlord and that's how we go to extend our lease. It pays to be nice!) Our amendments were typed up on a separate bit of paper and signed by my husband and Landlord. (We gave the agent the flick and dealt directly with him in the second year).

I think the closest PO boxes to us (Meadows) is Ibn Battuta. No idea on cost. I think Sgill knows. She knows most things.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

qwert97 said:


> When I went to see the place I insisted to the real estate agent that I want to speak to the owner directly. So the owner came to his villa in and I got to speak to him directly and did some negotiations on the spot. I thought it was in-appropriate to ask the owner if he owned the place. I even asked for the two cheques and he agreed. He has priced the property right and is not greedy and that is what is important. In the next few days he will get the place painted and make minor repairs that I had pointed to him.


Sounds like you have a reasonable landlord. Hold on to him, they seem to be few and far between? It sounds like you'll be quite near us? Might bump into you at Spinneys one day. I'm the frazzled looking Aussie with one well behaved but moody preteen daughter and one more strongwilled son. My husband thinks I'm single handedly bringing down the dress standards of the Dubai housewife. I just don't think it's practical to wear heels while grocery shopping!!!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is how to rent PO Boxes ( there is an PO outlet at Ibn Battuta- bbut they dont have PO bOxes there...Al Barsha may be the closest)

Rent a P.O Box in Dubai

Ha ha Flossie- there is soooooooo much I dont know !!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sure Al Barsha is the closest (the Emirates Post office is very close to Dubai American College and Lulu).

I have got my own PO Box there and it is so much easier than using the company one. Takes about 10 mins to sort it out


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> I'm sure Al Barsha is the closest (the Emirates Post office is very close to Dubai American College and Lulu).
> 
> I have got my own PO Box there and it is so much easier than using the company one. Takes about 10 mins to sort it out


Really? Where exactly? I go to Lulu's quite often and have never seen it. That's probably because I have tunnel vision and am very self absorbed and have a shocking memory? Can you post parcels from there? I'm getting quite excited at the prospect. Should really get out more.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you turn into 316 road from Umm Sequim Street, then turn right as though you were going to Lulu, on the left is a lebanese restaurant, about 2 doors along is the Emirates Post Office.

Yep, you can post parcels, registered mail etc there


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> If you turn into 316 road from Umm Sequim Street, then turn right as though you were going to Lulu, on the left is a lebanese restaurant, about 2 doors along is the Emirates Post Office.
> 
> Yep, you can post parcels, registered mail etc there


How exciting. Thanks!!


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellant, thank for this info, what docs do you need to rent one


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are talking about a PO Box, you will need passport copy, visa copy, 2 passport photos and complete the form.


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks,
I was refering to PO Box


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

has anyone else succeeded like Flossie on getting a break clause into their contract?

2 months notice and 1 months gift sounds pretty fair, did anyone do better?

thanks...


----------



## qwert97 (Jun 2, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> has anyone else succeeded like Flossie on getting a break clause into their contract?
> 
> 2 months notice and 1 months gift sounds pretty fair, did anyone do better?
> 
> thanks...


Frankly I did not bother including it in my draft contract since in the present market the landlord will be more than glad to see you go as he can rent the property out a higher rate. In most cases the landlord may also want a mutual clause i.e. he may have the right to evict you as well with these conditions. 

In case you do decide to leave it is best to find a tenant and then ask the landlord to change the contract in his name.


----------



## pepsilon (Aug 8, 2010)

*rent contract template/dubai*

does anyone have a blank rent contract template ?

a bit urgent ..

thanks very much


----------

